# HELP PLEASE!!!!



## Tristan (Sep 9, 2002)

I go to the toilet at least three times every morning, regardless of what I eat. I have had a colonoscopy and endoscopy, but the docs could not target the problem. There definitely is inflammation in my bowel, but this is all they could tell me. I am desperate for some sort of remedy, as it is seriously affecting my work; i feel like an idiot having to go the loo all the time. Usually my tummy is better by midday or so. Most of the trouble is when i wake up. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Eat lightly and stock up on meds.


----------



## Kimberly Norton (Sep 9, 2002)

Buy some Acidophilus. Acidophilus is good bacteria and you can find it at a Health Food store (between $18 - $25 US). Also eat Peanut butter for your diariah (sp) problems. Peanut butter will help harden your bowels.Heat on your stomach will make the stomach feel better. Your doctor can give you something to stop your stomach from spasming (mine did).Good luck!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

didn't your doc give you any medication? ask him for asacol-it takes away the inflammation and stops all your symptoms (at least it has for me)of colitis. is that what he dx you with?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Get a diagnosis before you do anything! This you need!Then you can start looing for specific ways of treating what is wrong. For now, take imoiuudm the night before. This will help yu. It is OTC so it is also perfectly safe to take everyday!You could ask your doc for lomotil, which is stronger. Script only though.Goodl u ck.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

immodium... and try geting up a half hour earlier. the other thing that I had to do was, for a week, I watched the clock, and figured out approx. what time I began to feel better. I don't eat until that time in the morning. I just take Modulon with water in the morning, and control my hunger urges until 10am, then I eat something light (i got permission from my profs because we can't eat in class) and eat a very light lunch. Skip the heavy meals, and don't eat 3 hours before you go to bed. Also, carry Immodium with you wherever you go, and take one when you start to feel like you need to go, one after you go and then watch what happens. This worked for me, but you may have to adjust more things. Try walkign to work if possible, or being outside but near a washroom for a few mins, and avoid drinking lots of water at night, or in the morning.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually, water is one thing you should take alot of. It is a very good idea to stay hydrated. Don't drink fizzy drinks, tea or coffee. Stick with what is safe.


----------

